# Auto Finesse Tripple AIO (vs FK215 AIO)



## johnnyguitar

*WHAT IS IT?*

Auto Finesse Tripple All In One (AIO) Cleaner Polish

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Auto Finesse say:

_Tripple is an all in one cleaner polish, enriched with pure Brazilian carnauba. It's easy application will deep clean paintwork, whilst glazing for shine, adding a protective layer of carnauba wax in one, making it the ideal product for the speedy detailer._

250ml £7.95
500ml £12.95

(Direct from the Auto Finesse store although available from other DW supporters).

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

2007 Skoda Octavia vRS

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Well, that's a *very* interesting question.
First off, it has a surprisngly thick consistency - this isn't going to be a problem with a squeezy bottle and a flip top lid, but I suspect part of its strength is it's thickness which may be an indication of its filling capabilities. It doesn't have the VERY strong chemical smell of other similar products, it doesn't have a nice smell (like a Battenberg cake does but then Battenberg is not very good at making your paint look nice) but it also doesn't have an offensive smell. The smell therefore is characteristic of stuff you use to clean your car. It's also purple.

I had the below scuff to work on, I already know the damage is through the paint down to the plastic, and I have no chance of actually polishing this out completely, and the car is booked into the bodyshop w/c 20th Feb - I thought I would use it as a test bed for a review of Tripple and pitch it against my current favourite AIO, Finish Kare 215.

Starting with this:


DSC_5825 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

Taped down the centre, I wanted to use Tripple on one side and FK215 on the other.


DSC_5866 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

Using the hard side of a primed German applicator, I started working the 215 into the scuff. Once I had got as far as I thought I would, I used a clean section of the German app and started on the other side of the tape. The results are as follows, FK215 on the right, Tripple on the left.


DSC_5868 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

So really they seem to have done a similar job, at first you would think the Tripple just has the edge over the FK product. What if I was to tell you that the results from the FK were achieved after *TWO* hits and quite a lot of effort and that the Tripple result was *ONE* hit and about 1/3 of the time and effort needed for the FK. Certainly a very good result and left me a bit dissapointed with the FK product to be honest. Don't get me wrong, I have had some VERY good results with the latter, but it just wasn't up to the mark this time. There was only one thing for it, take the tape off and finish the job with the Tripple:


DSC_5871 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr


DSC_5875 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

Things to remember:


This isn't a test to see how the product makes your car look, does it fill/remove swirls and scratches, does it impart gloss, etc. It was a simple test to see if it did a particular job any better or worse than a comparable product. Did it fill any light scratches? Maybe but if it did. I didn't know they were there before because they were covered by the black mark.
This is an AIO and contains an abrasive, a chemical cleaner and some protection and contains Carnuba. Using this on a machine would have reduced the time and effort too, but as most folk would be using AIO products by hand, I thought this was a fairer test. There are perhaps more specialist products (I actually think a dedicated chemical pre-cleaner does the job with slightly less effort) but remember, this is an AIO and look what it can do :thumb:

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

It's very easy to use and made fairly light work of that kind of damage. I can't compare it job for job with any other products over a larger area (eg the quality of flake pop compared with using this over FK215, Z-AIO, SRP, etc) but it's definitely worked for me on this occasion. I haven't touched the rest of the car and will do so once it comes back from bodywork in a couple of weeks or so. I'll try this on a complete panel, possibly under a wax or sealant to see what happens.
It's good value too - it's *exactly* the same price as FK215 (at £12.95 for 500ml) and I think it does a better job. It's massively cheaper than Z-AIO, although I have not used this and probably won't. My experience of using this type of product is only by hand, largely because I think if I am going to break out the machine, I will get it out to use a polish and spend some time working it down for the best finish. It just doesn't seem _as_ worth it to put the same effort into using an AIO, but if these types of product can be worked more quickly, maybe I'll have a go.


----------

